# كيف اطبع من اوتوكاد الى pdf



## م علي بن عفيف (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :56:​ 
كيف الحال جميعا ان شاء الله تكونوا طيبين ​ 

عندي سوال  صغير وابغى اجابة وافيه ​ 
اريد ان اطبع رسمة ( كروكي ) من برنامج الاوتوكاد على صيغة pdf بالتحديد :73:​ 
كيف افعل كذالك مع العلم ان في خيارات الطابعة اثناء الطباعة لا يوجد خيار الـ pdf​ 

ولكمو خالص التحية :16:​ 

علي بن عفيف​


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (4 مارس 2009)

باشمهندس على لك التحية
انا هنا رفعت لك برنامج او اداة يتم اضافتها الى الطابعات التى تستخدم فى الاتوكاد هذة سوف تمكن من عمل ما تريد من تحويل الرسومات التى لديك من الاوتوكاد الى pdf , لكن يجب ان يكون لديك برنامج ادوب اكروبات على جهازك http://www.4shared.com/file/90669807/fad30472/w2pdf_setup.html


----------



## أبوالمعتز (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز م. علي بن عفيف لكي تتمكن من طباعة الكروكي على صيغة pdf لابد بأن تكون منصب أدوب بروفيشينال على جهازك.
هذا والله أعلم


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

*هنا الحل*

اخي العزيز للطباعة الى pdf اي طباعة ملف الطباعة الى pdf وليس طباعته على الورق 

اي تحويل ملف الطباعة الى pdf
ويتم من الاوتوكاد باختيار امر الطباعة

كما في الصور 

يتبع
+
+
+


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

*ثم*

بعد اختيار امر الطباعة تظهر الصورة التالية 








من قائمة print/plotter

نختار dwg to pdf

نختار باقي الاعدادت من حجم الصفحة وما الى ذلك 

نضغط ok
+
+
+
يتبع


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

*بعد ضغط ok*

بعد الموافقة نختار المكان الذي نريد حفظ الملف فيه ثم حفظ
كما في الصورة






فنجد ان الملف قد حفظ بصيغة ملف pdf ويجب فتحه ببرنامج pdf

وتستطيع تحويل الملف مباشرة من صيغة dwg الى pdf بواسطة برامج اخرى وهي كثيرة
وشكرا


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (5 مارس 2009)

اشكركم جميعا الطريقة هوا ان اقوم بتنصيب البرنامج الكامل للـ *أدوب بروفيشينال

والحمد لله العملية نجحت 
*


----------



## abdolkadr (5 مارس 2009)

طبعا يا اخي بالتأكيد يجب ان تكون منصب ادوب اكروبات


----------



## رائد حسن ابو زميرو (8 مارس 2009)

بامكانك ايضا تنزيل برنامج cute writer وبنفس خطوات م. عبد القادر المشروحه سابقا تختار cute pdf writerمن قائمه printer


----------



## محمدين علي (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور
علي هذه الإضافة الرائعة


----------



## بن القاسم (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير ........................مشكور


----------



## العسيلاتى (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## العميد1990 (13 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## منهالي (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

